# Dove approved nesting materials, cheap at biglots!



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

*Dove approved nesting materials, and a baby dove!*

This just in! For $1.30 per bag, my doves have tested and approved "Excelsior" brand aspen shavings in a variety of colors. Green, pink, and yellow are the favorite colors, inspiring immediate nest construction an addition. Sanjaya saw the quality of the shavings right away, and Sugar accepted his findings without question. This is my most well received nesting material so far. They are natural and non-toxic, meant to line baskets for easter egg hunting. It's a match made in heaven, folks!
On another note, I don't think these eggs are gonna hatch. Day 15.










Announcing the birth of...Salt!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

philodice said:


> This just in! For $1.30 per bag, my doves have tested and approved "Excelsior" brand aspen shavings in a variety of colors. Green, pink, and yellow are the favorite colors, inspiring immediate nest construction an addition.


We shall definitely be needing pics of any multi-color nests that are the result 

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

philodice said:


> This just in! For $1.30 per bag, my doves have tested and approved "Excelsior" brand aspen shavings in a variety of colors. Green, pink, and yellow are the favorite colors, inspiring immediate nest construction an addition. Sanjaya saw the quality of the shavings right away, and Sugar accepted his findings without question. This is my most well received nesting material so far. They are natural and non-toxic, meant to line baskets for easter egg hunting. It's a match made in heaven, folks!
> *On another note, I don't think these eggs are gonna hatch. Day 15*.


Don't give up just yet. Found an egg last night with a dent in it, not cracked or looking like it was pipping. Sibling had hatched a day earlier. Listened to the egg. Could detect any movement, but stuck it back under Mom anyway and decided if not hatched this morning, I would get rid of it. 7:00 this AM, there's a baby. Had two eggs that started pipping on the 3rd late in the afternoon. Watched them all day on the 4th and 5th. Checked last night around 9:00. Babies still moving around so left them. 7:00 this AM, there's two babies. Not sure why it's taking some of them so much longer than usual to hatch. It's happened a couple of times this year. First time I've ever seen it. So, you just never know. If they aren't going to hatch, you'll know soon enough. Learned this year not to jump the gun.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

"My name is Sugar and I approve of this message."










Action shot! Watch Sanjaya offer the shavings!









Um, Sanjaya darling, It's YOUR turn.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Those Doveys rock 

John


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

John_D said:


> We shall definitely be needing pics of any multi-color nests that are the result
> 
> John


Yes true, please post some! I have always gotten the boring 'natural' color, fearing the dyes. No more!! I'm sure they'll love getting colors next


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Don't give up just yet. Found an egg last night with a dent in it, not cracked or looking like it was pipping. Sibling had hatched a day earlier. Listened to the egg. Could detect any movement, but stuck it back under Mom anyway and decided if not hatched this morning, I would get rid of it. 7:00 this AM, there's a baby. Had two eggs that started pipping on the 3rd late in the afternoon. Watched them all day on the 4th and 5th. Checked last night around 9:00. Babies still moving around so left them. 7:00 this AM, there's two babies. Not sure why it's taking some of them so much longer than usual to hatch. It's happened a couple of times this year. First time I've ever seen it. So, you just never know. If they aren't going to hatch, you'll know soon enough. Learned this year not to jump the gun.


Renee,

I'm so glad for all your wonderful little miracles. Have you had rain lately? Do you think lack of moisture has anything to do with it? It seems with dryer air this time of year, I'm wondering if it might slow the babies down when they are hatching-less lubricant in the shell???.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> I'm so glad for all your wonderful little miracles. Have you had rain lately? Do you think lack of moisture has anything to do with it? It seems with dryer air this time of year, I'm wondering if it might slow the babies down when they are hatching-less lubricant in the shell???.


You know......you just might be on to something there!! We haven't had any significant rain in a while. Significant......heck, it's dry as a bone here. We are supposed to get some good rain and thunderstorms today however. I did offer the birds baths a few days ago, but with some on the nest and some not, who knows which ones bathed or not? Thanks for the suggestion. I'll keep an eye on things and see if anything improves and/or changes.


----------

